# Substitute for clay bar lubricant



## fastmk6 (Mar 9, 2015)

so I bought meguiar's smooth surface clay kit which contains 473ml quik detailer inside the box and also purchased a 650ml bottle of meguiar's ultimate quik detailer because I know one bottle of 473ml is not enough. so I ended up using both bottles of quik detailer when I clayed my gti. 

so my questions, are there cheaper alternatives to the expensive detailer lubricant to use? can I use diluted turtle wax quick and easy zip wax car wash? is this safe (ie won't scratch my paint).
meguiar's quik detailer is just spray, clay and wipe dry but if I use diluted car wash I would need to rinse it off after claying.

also what is the proper way to store used clay just put it back inside the box?


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

fastmk6 said:


> so I bought meguiar's smooth surface clay kit which contains 473ml quik detailer inside the box and also purchased a 650ml bottle of meguiar's ultimate quik detailer because I know one bottle of 473ml is not enough. so I ended up using both bottles of quik detailer when I clayed my gti.
> 
> so my questions, are there cheaper alternatives to the expensive detailer lubricant to use? can I use diluted turtle wax quick and easy zip wax car wash? is this safe (ie won't scratch my paint).
> meguiar's quik detailer is just spray, clay and wipe dry but if I use diluted car wash I would need to rinse it off after claying.
> ...


Personally I would stick with the quick detailer. A lot of people say diluted dish soap is fine but I wouldn't do it. The "regular" Meguiars quick detailer is around $3.50 or so at my local Wal-Mart. TWO bottles for a GTI is way too much. I don't think you have to use as much as you think.


----------



## fastmk6 (Mar 9, 2015)

yeah i was being overly generous with the detailer because it was my first time using a clay bar and i didnt wanna scratch my gti by having dry spots.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Stick with the QD spray ... Dish soap diluted will work but some can break down the clay bar.


----------



## fastmk6 (Mar 9, 2015)

Jesstzn said:


> Stick with the QD spray ... Dish soap diluted will work but some can break down the clay bar.


not diluted dish soap but diluted turtle wash called turtle wax quick and easy zip wax car wash. will that work?


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

I thought I read somewhere that Ultimate Quick detailer was not to be used with a clay bar? I have always used the old red bottle detailer, plus I could never justify the price jump to the ultimate.


----------



## fastmk6 (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr Roo said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Ultimate Quick detailer was not to be used with a clay bar? I have always used the old red bottle detailer, plus I could never justify the price jump to the ultimate.


I couldn't find the red bottle that came with the clay kit. I don't think meguiars sells it separately from the kit so I bought the ultimate quick. Do they actually sell the red bottle by itself? If you know please let me know.


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

You can always go with another manufactures/retailers clay lube if you can't find the Meguire's product. Chemical Guys "Clay Luber" is $10, local Walmart centers have an array of car care items that I'm sure you can find something worth using. Diluted car wash soap is always an option. I've used it several times and prefer it as it prevents sticking and works just as effectively, just make sure your car has been washed to remove loose contaminants.


----------



## swazey (Nov 17, 2014)

You're not going to scratch the paint unless you scratch all the way through your clear coat. Just make sure no dust or sand is on the car as Ajlal24 noted. Clay the car right after you wash, while the car is still wet. 

What I like to do is wash and clay the car, then buff with rubbing compound, buff with polishing compound, and finally seal & buff with a wax. You won't scratch your paint, rather level your clear coat so all the little imperfections are gone. I do this process twice a year. Once before winter hits, and once after, and it removes all surface scratches along with all swirl marks.

The spray wax or any quick detailer should only be used in-between waxes, for a quick detail. If you aren't buffing and sealing the clear after claying, your are wasting your time & money using quick detailer.

As far as lubricant, I just keep the surface nice and wet with water.


----------



## fastmk6 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ajlal24 said:


> You can always go with another manufactures/retailers clay lube if you can't find the Meguire's product. Chemical Guys "Clay Luber" is $10, local Walmart centers have an array of car care items that I'm sure you can find something worth using. Diluted car wash soap is always an option. I've used it several times and prefer it as it prevents sticking and works just as effectively, just make sure your car has been washed to remove loose contaminants.


ok thanks for the advice!


----------



## fastmk6 (Mar 9, 2015)

swazey said:


> The spray wax or any quick detailer should only be used in-between waxes, for a quick detail. If you aren't buffing and sealing the clear after claying, your are wasting your time & money using quick detailer.
> 
> As far as lubricant, I just keep the surface nice and wet with water.


that meguiars starter kit came with a bottle of quik detailer as the lubricant. i forgot to mention i did wax after claying. 
water is a very poor lubricant for claying i would never use just water for claying.


----------



## VWgolfer12 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, you can use diluted wash as a quick detailer. There are many companies that sell clay lubers/quick detailers, try them all out.

You should only need maybe half a bottle to clay a car. If necessary use the whole bottle but shouldn't take more than that. 

It's not the clay itself that scratches the finish, it's the contaminates that get stuck to the clay and are rubbed against the clear coat. Therefore you must be sure to be using a clean side of clay and knead the clay often. The lubricant helps those stuck contaminates from scratching when gliding across the surface. 

Use any brand quick detailer, diluted wash in a spray bottle(may leave stains so you have to rinse when finished each panel), or a great alternate is Optimum's No-Rinse. It is a rinseless wash sold mainly though online retailers. If you don't have a hose, you can use this wash to wipe down your car panel by panel and doubles as a nice quick detailer/lubricant. If you are interested in detailing, consider searching forums on detailedimage.com or autogeek.com. These companies also sell top notch detailing supplies. You cannot go wrong using any of their products


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastmk6 (Mar 9, 2015)

VWgolfer12 said:


> Yes, you can use diluted wash as a quick detailer. There are many companies that sell clay lubers/quick detailers, try them all out.
> 
> You should only need maybe half a bottle to clay a car. If necessary use the whole bottle but shouldn't take more than that.
> 
> ...


hey thanks for the tips! my car was quite dirty. the clay bar was brown just after a few passes and it was my first time working with this stuff.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Ive seen guys wash the car then foam gun panels before claying while the car is still wet. Car wash soap is far cheaper than quick detailer or clay lube. Best of luck.


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

I am currently using Optimum ONR (Optimum No Rinse) wash & shine, diluted about 20:1 with water... has been working GREAT, and this bottle of ONR is going to last me a lifetime


----------



## swazey (Nov 17, 2014)

fastmk6 said:


> water is a very poor lubricant for claying i would never use just water for claying.


OP asked about a substitute. Water may not be the best, but it sure is the least expensive


----------



## _REMY_ (Mar 20, 2013)

I tried using the nanoskin autoscrub washmits and towels recently as I have a white car and was having to clay every week. Very impressed thus far and it's very quick with similar results as the clay. I'll first do the normal wash then wash again using the nanoskin washmit to remove all the fallout.

Little pricey at first, but is supposed to outlast clay bars. :beer:


Reference to the towel:
http://www.autopia-carcare.com/clay...gclid=CO3r2_OijMUCFUg6gQodFwcArA#.VTjQs6OfZMg


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

_REMY_ said:


> I tried using the nanoskin autoscrub washmits and towels recently as I have a white car and was having to clay every week. Very impressed thus far and it's very quick with similar results as the clay. I'll first do the normal wash then wash again using the nanoskin washmit to remove all the fallout.
> 
> Little pricey at first, but is supposed to outlast clay bars. :beer:
> 
> ...



You should never need to clay every week , something wrong here .. I have a white car and detail a lot of white cars and none need claying every week .. twice a year max. What fallout do you have ?


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

_REMY_ said:


> I tried using the nanoskin autoscrub washmits and towels recently as I have a white car and was having to clay every week. Very impressed thus far and it's very quick with similar results as the clay. I'll first do the normal wash then wash again using the nanoskin washmit to remove all the fallout.
> 
> Little pricey at first, but is supposed to outlast clay bars. :beer:
> 
> ...


I detail 5+ cars per week, and Nanoskin almost every one... my Nanoskin is still good after probably 40+ cars & trucks :thumbup:


----------



## _REMY_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Jesstzn said:


> You should never need to clay every week , something wrong here .. I have a white car and detail a lot of white cars and none need claying every week .. twice a year max. What fallout do you have ?


I get the typical black and red/orange dots on the lower quarter panels and truck regularly. For reference, I drive ~250 miles per week and car is garaged otherwise. The black dots can be removed with a more abrasive wash mit, but I opted to used the clay instead. I haven't tried any iron-x or any thing like that though. The car is well waxed and very clean. Next week I'll use a GG DA to polish before applying opticoat.

I've used the nanoskin products the past couple weeks and it's been a gamechanger. Haven't tried the nanoskin towel yet, only their washmit.



GoStumpy said:


> I detail 5+ cars per week, and Nanoskin almost every one... my Nanoskin is still good after probably 40+ cars & trucks :thumbup:


Glad to hear! I'm a big fan. :beer:


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

The red/orange dots are rust blooms fron rail dust and usually only occur if the filing has been there a while and started to oxidize. The black dots can be a lot of things but mostly residue from other vehicles or fine road tar coming up.


----------



## VWgolfer12 (Sep 7, 2010)

Jesstzn, I never knew what caused those orange dots on my white car. I drive a 2011 VW GTI and got them on my hatch all the time. I just completed my full spring detail and polish. I used IronX during decontamination and haven't seen them since. Granted it's only been a couple weeks since I did the detail but still no sign. Hopefully them stay away now. Only time will tell. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

VWgolfer12 said:


> Jesstzn, I never knew what caused those orange dots on my white car. I drive a 2011 VW GTI and got them on my hatch all the time. I just completed my full spring detail and polish. I used IronX during decontamination and haven't seen them since. Granted it's only been a couple weeks since I did the detail but still no sign. Hopefully them stay away now. Only time will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 With luck you wont see them till next spring .. Regular weekly washes usually removes them .. IronX is nice but reacts with the iron oxide ( the rust bloom ) but in a lot of cases what caused it .. ( the iron filing ) is still there thus the need for the clay bar to pull it out.


----------

